# Back on the forums



## botlguy (Feb 12, 2016)

Hey guys and gals, if anyone cares, I am back, active and subscribed to several forums. I had a great deal of trouble navigating the new format and may still struggle. Then my wife of 55 years had a mild heart attack and by-pass surgery. In the mean time I have acquired a LOT of miscellaneous bottles and a few for my specialties

I'm asking here that if anyone has any 1/4, 1/2 ounce or 3" tall or shorter EMBOSSED Pharmacy / Drug Store bottles from anywhere in the U.S.A. available I am in the market, Buy or Trade. I currently lack 19 states so there is plenty of room. Condition is not as important as if I have one from that state or not. I'll high grade later perhaps.


I am also interested in acquiring any bottles embossed: Trial, Sample, Free, Try, etc. Again, Buy or Trade.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 12, 2016)

Sorry to hear the bad news. I may have some bottles in question, would have to look, most my stuff boxed up. LEON.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 13, 2016)

What? Seriously? "if anyone cares"? I missed you Jim, you and a few others kept me going here.
Sorry about the Mrs but glad it was mild and hope she's up and about soon, emerald, Wow! I first read that she's 55 and thought "you dog, snagging up women my age".
Anyway, enough of my crap. I'll note you to verify the address and send one along shortly. You may have Massachusetts already but I'll try and get you some back story too.
Take care, Eric


----------



## Bass Assassin (Feb 13, 2016)

Welcome back botlguy


----------



## peejrey (Feb 13, 2016)

Hey Jim great to have you back, I'll check my stock..


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 13, 2016)

welcome back Jim, I hope your wife does well, I will check on some littles......Andy


----------



## sunrunner (Feb 16, 2016)

sorry you and your wife had this setback , and hope thing get better for you .


----------



## botlguy (Feb 17, 2016)

Thank you all for your comments and concern. The wife and I are definitely on the mend. Praise the Lord!

I'm still having trouble navigating this new format, can't get to my PMs, so if you've written please forgive my non-response. Maybe I'll get it soon.                 Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 17, 2016)

I can only view Jim, not change. Yours is set to only receive from Admins and Contacts only. Try this. https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?686414-Problems-with-Private-Messaging


----------

